# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  Βλάβη σε φωτ/κή CANNON IXUS 50...

## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Συνάδελφοι,

επιτρέψτε μου να μιλήσω ολίγον Γαλλικά..., καθότι τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο με αυτές τις μινιατούρες φωτογραφικές που μάλλον είναι για κυρίες με τα Γαλλικά τους που πάνε να δούνε... Λούβρο, ενώ εγώ προτιμώ τις εξαίσιες παραλίες και χρησιμοποιώ τη μηχανή μου εκεί...

Λοιπόν από μερικούς κόκκους άμμου την οποία εκσφεντόνισε κάποιο παιδάκι, η μηχανή έπαθε πατατράχ δηλ. μπλοκάρισε ο φακός (δεν έμπαινε μέσα) ένώ η αντιπροσωπεία ζήτησε το ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό των 170 Ε για να την επισκευάσει. Είπαν ότι θα αλλάξουν όλο το φακό καθότι στο μηχανισμό του στράβωσαν κάποια γραναζάκια κλπ. Σημειωτεόν ότι η καινούργια (πιθανά και σε περισσότερα MP) δεν νομίζω όπι στοιχίζει πολύ παραπάνω... Να το χ...σω το περίβλημα από ατσάλι, όταν η μηχανή δεν έχει στοιχειώση στεγανότητα από κοινή χρήση, που σίγουρα δεν είναι σε αποστειρωμένο περιβάλλον και μπάζει από παντού...

Τεχνολογία γ... το μεγαλείο σου...!!!

Τυχόν γνώμες σας ευπρόσδεκτος και συστάσεις για την αγορά μου αντικατάστασης...

Καλές διακοπές σε όσους είναι (χρονικά) κοντά...

Γιώργος

----------


## lynx

> Τεχνολογία γ... το μεγαλείο σου...!!!


Καποτε εκανες χιουμορακι επειδη ηθελα να κανω αναπαλαιωση σε μια τηλεοραση με λυχνιες το θυμασαι? 
εεμ...ετσι παει τωρα!   :Very Happy:  να την χαιρεσε την τεχνολογια! και οπως ειχες πει τοτε γιατι δεν την πετας απο τον 3ο οροφο
μιας πολυκατοικιας να το απολαυσεις?!   :Cool: 


Φιλικα! Γιωργο ανωνυμε...   :Wink: 

P.S αποτι φενεται γενικα και απο πολυ κοσμο εντως και εκτος site... μαλλον ειναι η εποχη που γυρναμε σε κινητα απως το Νοκια 3210 και σε φωτογραφικες μηχανες με μανιβελα!

----------


## Nemmesis

ε οχι και μανιβελα ρε παιδια... οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις... και πανε ολοι το καλο αλλα παλιο γιατι ειναι φτηνο πλεον... σκεφτειτε παλια ποσα θα εδινες για μια καλη φωτ/κη και βαλτε τι παιρνεται με τα αναλογα χρηματα σημερα.. οσο για τα κινητα εγω απο οτι παρατηρισα ειδα οτι οσοι γυρνανε σε 3310 το κανουν γιατι απλα τους φενεται δυσκολο και οτι κολλαει το N95 που πληρωσαν 500ευρω χωρις καν να ξερουν πως δουλευει... τεσπα εγω στην θεση σου φιλε Γιώργο θα επερνα ενα μικρο καταβιδακι και θα την ανοιγα σιγα σιγα και θα της γυαλιζα(το εχω κανει σε λαπτοπ μετα απο beach party), και αυτα που σου ειπαν περι "στο μηχανισμό του στράβωσαν κάποια γραναζάκια κλπ" κατ εμε ειναι π@π@ριες 90% γιατι απλα στο καταστημα που πηγες δεν συμφερει να κατσει να στην ανοιξει καθαρισει κλπ κλπ...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Γειά σου συνάδελφε,

έλα φτιάξε με και εσύ! Σε συγχαίρω πάντως που το είχες κρατήσεις και το θυμήθηκες τη σωστή στιγμή...

Πάντως θα συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου ότι αυτό που σου είχα πει τότε εξακολουθεί και ισχύει: εγώ και να την πετάξω από το παράθυρο, πράγμα που δεν με χαλάει καθόλου καθότι πρακτικά δεν είναι επισκευάσιμη, ούτε μπαμ δεν θα ακουστεί, άσε που είναι μία καλή ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσω το πολυδιαφημιζόμενο ατσάλινο περίβλημα της (που θυμίζει γίγαντα με πύλινα πόδια και τεράστιες Αχίλλειες φτέρνες). Ενώ μία παλία ΑΜ TV κατά προτίμηση πλήρως λαμπάτη σκέψου τι εφέ θα προκαλέσει... Να σου θυμίσω και παλιές (καλές) ταινίες του Ελληνικού κιν/φου που είχαν ανελειπώς ένα σπάσιμο CRT σε περιπτώσεις τσακωμού ή έντονης απογοήτευσης. Πρακτικά δεν τους κόστιζε τίποτε και έκανε τη διαφορά (δηλ. το εφέ). Τώρα με τις αναβαθμήσεις των έγχρωμων σε Plasma/TFT η αντίστοιχη απόλαυση είναι περιορισμένη.

Συμφωνώ εν μέρει με την χρήση παλαιότερης γενιάς τεχνολογίας αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε οι κατασκευαστικές τάσεις είναι ισοπεδωτικές...

Πάντως προσγειωνόμαστε στην πραγματικότητα σε περιπτώσεις που π.χ το κομψοτέχνημα της τεχνολογίας φαντάζει πλέον κονσερβοκούτι περιοπής...!!!

Χαιρετισμούς
Γιώργος

----------


## lynx

> έλα φτιάξε με και εσύ!


οκ να σε φτιαξω!   :Laughing:  αν δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις αυτη που ειχες και σου αρεσει σαν μηχανη... κοιτα αυτη με 10Ε λιγοτερα αποτι σου
ζητανε να επισκευασεις την ηδη υπαρχουσα.

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.562725

φτιακτικες?   :Very Happy:

----------


## JIMKAF

Ε και τι περιμένεις να πάρεις τώρα με 250, 300 Ε . Αν δεν τα σκάσεις τα 900 και βάλε καλό μηχάνημα δεν παίρνεις...

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου επειδη ασχολουμε λιγο πιγαινε σε kodak αν σου αρεσουν..εμενα μαρεσουν πολυ...εχω την z650 που τωρα ειναι πολυ φτηση ενω οταν την πηρα εγω ηταν ακριβη και εχει βγει και η αδερφη της z750 ακομα καλυτερη..κοιτα τις λιγο...ειναι πολυ καλες.
καλη επιτυχια και καλο καλοκαιρακι

----------

